# Have you compromised on your career for wife/kids?



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I would like to hear experiences of those men who have made compromises on their career so that the wife and kids are happy.

In my case, I am in a wrong city for my career. It was okay many years ago but now it is just the Bay Area, Seattle etc that are good as they are tech destinations. After MBA, I should have moved there but I felt that since the wife was a SAHM, she had friends here and I decided not to try to move. The kids are in school and my older got into a program for smarter kids so I did not want to disturb that. We live in a great sub-div with good people around, and our house is great.

All that is good but my career is not growing and my ex classmates are way ahead of me. My kids are too small but my wife has no appreciation for any sacrifices that I have done. In fact she blames me, so I feel like I got hit on both sides. I am now actively looking to move out of here. The wife is okay (she is working now) and the kids don't know.

I just wanted to hear from others.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish I had not sacrificed as much as I did for my almost XW. Some opportunities only come around once.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes most certainly have. I would be promoted now if not for years of sacrifice I made because my x didn't want me taking this assignment or that. I now regret all those compromises because it wasn't worth it long run. The sacrafices I made for the kids I never regret


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

The thing is in my case, I worried about the kids adjusting to this or that, but kids adjust much quicker and the problem is not really a problem.

I am currently focusing on my career and need to get that back on track. I cannot get back the lost years but I can do my best. The wife has to either follow me to wherever I go or figure out what she wants to do. From all indications, she will follow me. But my problem is that I worried about blasting off the nice setup I had put together them them/us.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

I blew up my career twice with big risk moves to appease my wife. She wanted to move across the country to be closer to her family. 

First career move was a disaster. It cost me around $100k, venture didn't work out and we were still in the same city. Second change was good from the outside. We were able to move to her home state and closer to family. My regional director role with a fortune 500 had me on the road 5 and a half days a week. Multiple VPs were my direct reports and I was miserable. Health issues cropped up. Financially and location wise this would have been a good move but I was losing my health and family.

The third move was for me. I exited corporate America and did my own thing. Money is definitely tighter. BUT I'm home almost every night. Travel out of state only 3-4 times a year. Building a unique business with a lot of upside. I can attend almost every school/sport/social event for my 3 teens. Have connected better with my wife. 

I'm 1 for 3. In the major leagues I'm an All Star.

~ Passio


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I was born to soldier. Injury got me retired from US Army after 6 years. 

Worked for 2 private militaries' for a couple years. It was and is, what I was born to do.

After a couple of years in Africa and elsewhere, wife said she couldn't keep going...not hearing from me for weeks or months. 2 very young children at the time. Even though she came from a military family...they gave her heat for me fighting for whatever flag paid. 

So I gave up the only job I have ever loved...Traveling the world..blowing **** up. 

I'd do it again. It was the right choice. I love her more than the blood and the mud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I mostly made career choices to do things I liked that wouldn't take time away from home and family life, at least not beyond a normal 40 hour workweek. I've rarely had to work overtime or weekends, and seldom needed to travel unless there were special circumstances (and I really didn't mind being sent to Bermuda or England for a week!). While I enjoyed my work and was very good at it, I didn't live for it or identify myself by it. Since my divorce, I've made career choices that greatly favored MY happiness, and the happiness of my current relationship. I make less money, but it's still more than we need now and in retirement.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know, guys. I work in a field that I sometimes don't particularly care for because it pays well, and I want to provide well for my family.

If I was a single guy I'd probably be happy living in a conch shack and picking up aluminum cans on the beach. I think my wife and kids have given me a drive to succeed that I'm honestly not sure I'd have otherwise.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'm currently working in a job that I don't particularly enjoy so that I can keep up our standard of living without taking money from our savings, while I work on my personal project in my "spare time".

This means I'm working about 70 hours a week at the moment, but I look forward to "retiring" from my day job sometime in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Careerwise, I have done "ok" but I could have done much better if I had moved out to SF or Seattle. Just followed the opportunities. But I still managed to keep us in a good home/area/schools. The problem is I feel unfulfilled and maybe this causes my wife to lose some respect.

I have decided to do what makes me happy. Everything else is secondary now and I believe will fall into place once I am happy and fulfilled. Sounds selfish but I think this is what the NMNG book talks about also.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll apologize in advance since I'm not a guy but I still think this is applicable. We all sacrifice when we have a spouse/kids. I do pretty well as an actuary but I can tell you that my city has limited opportunities. If I could pack up and move I could do better, but my kids are settled in a very highly rated school district and their dad is here. 

In addition, up until about 7 months ago my hb worked at the same company he'd been at for 19 years and at his age in his field (which pays less than mine I might add) it's proving difficult for him to find another one. 

And let's say he retires, it's still not all about me. .... it's his life too . So the idea that I'm going to follow my career and he can follow or not is pretty selfish, unless I just want out, which I don't. 

If you want to think about you and fvck everyone else don't get married or have kids. We all sacrifice for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Well, that was fast! I just got told that I was terminated from my job, effective at close of business today.

Since I am pretty close to getting my personal project ready to take to market, all I can say is "Yee-haw!"


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I did, but it was the wise choice. I have a good life, could have had more $, but I have a lot more free time to spend with W and kids.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

nirvana said:


> Careerwise, I have done "ok" but I could have done much better if I had moved out to SF or Seattle. Just followed the opportunities. But I still managed to keep us in a good home/area/schools. The problem is I feel unfulfilled and maybe this causes my wife to lose some respect.
> 
> I have decided to do what makes me happy. Everything else is secondary now and I believe will fall into place once I am happy and fulfilled. Sounds selfish but I think this is what the NMNG book talks about also.


For us it's about balance. We each have a career that we have pursued in a way that provides priority to our marriage and family. We haven't made sacrifices but rather chosen that which provides the balance that we want.

Nirvana, you came here complaining that your wife doesn't appreciate you and your focus on work. Myself and many others recommended figuring out your wife's needs and what you could do to better the relationship you have with your children. Instead you are choosing to be selfish and redouble your focus on work. You will likely find the relationship with your wife worsens since you discount her as and your children as a priority. Many people make their career a priority but usually their spouse is happy with that focus. In your case your wife does not sound happy with the current situation. You would do better to focus on that instead.

You should beware of your wife being "OK" and silent acquiesce from your her. When a spouse has checked out of the marriage they often just don't bother to complain or advocate for change anymore. Its a stage of learned helplessness which can lead to the ILYBINILWY speech, walking away or worse.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'll apologize in advance since I'm not a guy but I still think this is applicable. We all sacrifice when we have a spouse/kids. I do pretty well as an actuary but I can tell you that my city has limited opportunities. If I could pack up and move I could do better, but my kids are settled in a very highly rated school district and their dad is here.
> 
> In addition, up until about 7 months ago my hb worked at the same company he'd been at for 19 years and at his age in his field (which pays less than mine I might add) it's proving difficult for him to find another one.
> 
> ...



If you mean all as in both genders then yes I agree. If you mean all people in marriage then no I don't. My x wife only gained and didn't sacrafice. Her career thrived because I made the sacrifices so she could do so. Some are just selfish in marriage


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

meson, the status quo isn't working.
I must clarify, I work hard but due to various reasons (I think it is because of my location), I am not able to get more success and get a fancy title. Also my luck has been rotten because when things look good, something bad happens. I need to break this cycle by going elsewhere. I need to work hard ELSEWHERE rather than in this city to ensure my success in my career where I feel satisfied.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'll apologize in advance since I'm not a guy but I still think this is applicable. We all sacrifice when we have a spouse/kids. I do pretty well as an actuary but I can tell you that my city has limited opportunities. If I could pack up and move I could do better, but my kids are settled in a very highly rated school district and their dad is here.
> 
> In addition, up until about 7 months ago my hb worked at the same company he'd been at for 19 years and at his age in his field (which pays less than mine I might add) it's proving difficult for him to find another one.
> 
> ...



Works both ways. If she wanted just kids, why did she get married? She could have gotten a donor.

Anyway this is the situation, have to make the most.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> If you mean all as in both genders then yes I agree. If you mean all people in marriage then no I don't. My x wife only gained and didn't sacrafice. Her career thrived because I made the sacrifices so she could do so. Some are just selfish in marriage


Of course. We can't account for every selfish hole out there. ... my ex didn't sacrifice much either. But most of is who aren't selfish and consider the family unit do sacrifice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

nirvana said:


> Works both ways. If she wanted just kids, why did she get married? She could have gotten a donor.
> 
> Anyway this is the situation, have to make the most.


I don't understand this statement. I imagine she got married to have a partner and family, which is why most people get married. Why did you get married? To have regular sex? You could've done what you wanted and hired hookers for that, but we know that's not what most people want. I'd guess you got married for the same reasons, to have a partner and family. 

Anyone who said we could have it all was lying. You career will always suffer some if you nurture your family but it's a price most of us willingly pay. 

Have you spoken to your wife about moving? Maybe she'd be ok with it. ....just remember that it's unfair to ask a family to keep moving every time you get an opportunity. We all try to balance as best we can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have made choices with my wife and children in mind but I dont feel I have comprised anything really important. My job is just something I do 40 hours a week.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

nirvana said:


> meson, the status quo isn't working.
> I must clarify, I work hard but due to various reasons (I think it is because of my location), I am not able to get more success and get a fancy title. Also my luck has been rotten because when things look good, something bad happens. I need to break this cycle by going elsewhere. I need to work hard ELSEWHERE rather than in this city to ensure my success in my career where I feel satisfied.


Exactly, by concentrating on prioritizing your career higher than your wife and family IS the status quo. Moving ELSEWHERE will not address that core problem. 

Even with respect to your career you will probably find that your "luck has been rotten because when things look good, something bad happens." will happen just the same elsewhere as it does where you are now. This is especially true in the tech industry.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

nirvana said:


> I am not able to get more success and get a fancy title.


Success is a funny thing. Means different things to different people.


How we are in our marriage, and without children, I've been considering work a lot recently. I recognize that may be a luxury unto itself. Job satisfaction and value are not (always) directly linked to salary or title. It depends on what is important to you. With the career change I'm making, I'll be earning a lower salary, at least for a while. My husband and I have discussed this. He is very supportive and encouraging. We share a mutual respect. I had a concern however, that as I go down this path, what it could mean for him (and us, financially) if he wanted to make a change - and deservedly so.

He said if that day came, we'd need to adjust our lifestyle. And if I wasn't happy with our lifestyle changing, that would be the time I'd need to go for a higher salary again. Valid point, Batman. His motivation is largely financial and practical, for the lifestyle he enjoys and we share together, with a bit of balanced perspective thrown in. He's never been one to hang his hat on a title or status. Currently he's essentially second-in-charge. His 'title' doesn't readily reflect this and that's of his own choosing. He just likes the work to speak for itself. And it doesn't necessarily need to have meaning for him aside from meeting interesting people with disruptive thinking.

If I wasn't on the scene, and he was single, he's admitted that he'd be willing to take more risks. He's not sure exactly what kind of risks but in his words, he feels he's better off for having me around. Naww..... he works it like a charm.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know if I am not the norm, but I haven't made any career sacrifices, or moreso the "sacrifice" I made paid off. When my wife and I got married, I was traveling a lot (worked for a large consulting firm). Actually, right after we got married she moved up from a different state to live with me and I got sent to the other side of the US for 3 months. Ended up leaving for a small firm (about 13 years now), still at the same firm doing very well. It has its ups and downs like any job, but overall I still enjoy what I do, and it has enabled me to provide for my wife and kids. I am sure at times my hours could be a little better, but no biggie.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes I have and it cost me money and a hit on our standard of living. I like to believe the choices I made are the reason we are still together after nearly 30 years although her dissatisfaction and unhappiness at times with where we live and how everyone else she knows seems to live better than we do gets to me sometimes. She see's people going on fancy Vacations and seemly trouble free lives and then believes her life sucks. 

Sorry so negative today, its been a rough week.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Yup. The nature of my job (pilot) means either moving all over the place to chase the $, or sacrificing the $ to gain quality of life. I chose to not chase the money as hard as I could have, which has certainly cost me a lot of dollars! But in return I was home with my kids for a lot of their childhood. And I was home many more nights with my wife, though that doesn't seem to have counted for anything with her.

There were a number of jobs I would have loved to have taken, but they just didn't fit in with a family.

But, this is all my choice based on my priorities. Yes it was a sacrifice in some ways, but a gain in other ways.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I worked in technology in a field that had a high income potential, but it certainly took a different direction after my son was born. My ex had post partum, and on top of that had all sorts of other self-esteem issues going on. We lived in the next city over from her dad (my parents live on other side of country), after 5 years into a good career where I was appreciated we moved to another city so that my ex w could have the support from her dad and stepmom being the SAHM she wanted to be, my employer allowed me to try working from home, but that just didn't work out for me. I was carrying a lot of load and putting a lot of pressure on myself and beginning to burn out, had health issues and my ex was checking out of marriage. I tried to continue in my field with another local engineering firm but I just didn't have the focus. Ended up taking a city desk job and have been with it for 5 years, which has worked out tremendously well, especially post divorce, so that I can remain a custodial parent half the time. My hours are good, job requirements are not too strenuous but there is enough work to occupy my mind, the environment is nurturing and it is very stable, but I make a third to half of what my old peers and coworkers do now, and many of them have moved into higher positions with impressive lists of accomplishments where I have not progressed far into my career to the point where someone with my years of experience should be more proficient in managing others, I'm too far off the curve to ever get back into engineering technology again.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Definitely.

I have worked at the same place for nearly 30 years. With my qualifications and experience I should be a lot higher in the corporate food chain (instead of a mere team leader ). I have repeatedly turned down offers from renowned companies who seek me out. Why?

Because in my early years I had to raise two kids nearly alone while wifey was too busy with her career. So I attended every school play, every piano recital, every art show, and took two girls to every class, medical appointment, college visit, etc. All while wifey was too busy predicting how many boxes of junk her client should sell. 

I learned to get my work done in under eight hours a day. I only work overtime if paid (lucky us they usually pay overtime because of the schedules and deadlines). I am extremely good at what I do and also what I do is not a readily available skill. It helps that I can generally do the work that three people can do. The work is interesting and challenging but also fun (User Experience design and analysis (UX)).

I don't feel bitter tho. I'm not the corporate superhero anyway. Wifey does that. I enjoy what I do but could be working in some pretty darned famous place...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Another woman here...

I made sacrifices, huge ones.

With my first marriage he was MS EE. Then after we married he decided to go to med school. So I supported him through med school. He came out with no debt so clearly I spent a lot on this career with the promise that my turn was next. Well "next" never happened. I was also not able to follow through on some of the things that were required to advance my career because I ended up with not only a job/company to work at but a small child to basically single parent.

In my second marriage, I thought things were going to be wonderful. Then he was laid off with thousands worldwide from his company. That was the 2nd year of our marriage. He never worked again. And he did nothing at home and for his own two children who lived with us. So I was the sole support for my son, his two children, and my husband. I had to cut back a work. Could not travel or do things that would lead to the promotions I was working towards.

So yea..


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

technovelist said:


> Well, that was fast! I just got told that I was terminated from my job, effective at close of business today.
> 
> Since I am pretty close to getting my personal project ready to take to market, all I can say is "Yee-haw!"


Best of luck!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I made huge sacrifices in a vain attempt to make the ex happy. I closed down an office in another state that was very profitable because she didn't like me traveling when she was "stuck at home with two kids and no life". As if airports, rental cars, eating and sleep alone far away from home is fun. It would have been ok if there had been any appreciation for doing it. I was damned for traveling (and making money for my family ) and I was damned for not traveling (and making less money for my family). Did I mention she's my "ex" wife...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No. Everything has for the most part gone according to plan. Not everyone was in love with the plan all the time, but tough darts. The only real change over the years was a conscious choice to not travel any more. I used to travel a great deal but ended that not because of my family. I stopped traveling because it was killing me. I probably had some good long term prospects by not coming to the US but that was never a serious option. THAT was always the plan.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You must be in a strange line of work... I've done some crazy travel in my earlier days and it never bothered me.... Two trips to the west coast on one week ....


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

In my case, I made the sacrifice on my own accord because I thought it was in the larger interest of the family. My wife did not prevent me from moving anywhere, so can't really blame her. 
But I feel that it is time to focus on my career and try to do better that I have. I need to move to a tech hub rather there stay here. More opps, more learning, more upward mobility. My wife has actually been encouraging a future move. The kids are small so they don't get to really vote.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

john117 said:


> You must be in a strange line of work... I've done some crazy travel in my earlier days and it never bothered me.... Two trips to the west coast on one week ....



260-280 days a year, international


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Airline crew, mercenary, or merchant marine? 

That's a lot of travel...


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

nirvana said:


> In my case, I made the sacrifice on my own accord because I thought it was in the larger interest of the family. My wife did not prevent me from moving anywhere, so can't really blame her.
> But I feel that it is time to focus on my career and try to do better that I have. I need to move to a tech hub rather there stay here. More opps, more learning, more upward mobility. My wife has actually been encouraging a future move. The kids are small so they don't get to really vote.


You should make the move while the kids are young. I moved a lot when I was growing up due to dads career, its easy to adjust it only got difficult when I was a teenager. No kid wants to move summer before senior year in high school.


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't say I've sacrificed my career, but I've definitely stayed in a job I'm not happy with because switching is too risky given my financial responsibilities (SBW) and the lifestyle we are accustomed to. 

To her credit, when I made major job changes DW was totally supportive. I guess my biggest regret is not forcing the issue of her being a SAHM which would have allowed me to take a more satisfying, less stressful, and lower paying job.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> You should make the move while the kids are young. I moved a lot when I was growing up due to dads career, its easy to adjust it only got difficult when I was a teenager. No kid wants to move summer before senior year in high school.


My older one is going to 6th grade, so he should be okay, though he won't want to leave his friends.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

My pops was in the military. Moved upwards of 20 times before high school. I might have hated it then, but not enough to recall. I have friends in a lot of places! 

I have definitely sacrificed career for family. That was my choice though. Never felt forced. I decided to follow a path that would allow me to work from home. Looking back, largely due to the fact that my father was never home. 

Come divorce, that worked largely in my favor, and in my daughter's. I've turned down multiple promotions and also great jobs in design meccas. 

I make far less than I could. And when I talk to old gurus in similar fields, who truly excelled, their largest regret is time away from their kids. 

I don't regret my career choices. At least not when I think of my daughter. Which is daily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

When my kid says, "You're home all the time and we still have a lot of money for fun things. You have a really good job."

... no words for that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Design Meccas lolz. 

I was home enough to influence both my daughters to follow my college / career paths somehow.... That was great.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

john117 said:


> Airline crew, mercenary, or merchant marine?
> 
> That's a lot of travel...


Management consultant. Then a contracts performance auditor for the DoD.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Explains your handle 

Wifey's employer has such travel requirements. Wifey had avoided it so far as her clients are local but the big money is in travel opportunities. She's the only local in the team, everyone flies from many states away every week for 3-4 days.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Interesting thread....

Personally, I think sacrifices made for family are praiseworthy, but I guess there are some sacrifices that can be soul-killing as well, particularly if the spouse can never be appeased, no matter the amount of sacrificing being made.

I think that is why in all decisions, there has to be 100% agreement between the two so there is no room for resentment and blame later. If an issue, as it stands, can meet no consensus, then a healthy relationship should be able to barter and compromise until both parties are satisfied with a choice.

Inflexibility to compromise is not ideal. There is also no such thing as a perfect choice either...every major decision will have pros and cons.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a single person and I make choices/trade-offs with my career all the time. (I wouldn't call them sacrifices, but there are opportunities I don't take because of the costs to family life). However, my career is going well, exactly how I would like it to go, despite being geographically tethered and also not always being able to work full time or as much as I would like to. I work in a very narrow specialized niche. But still, the work always seems to find me even though I'm in a very unlikely place to be found. 

I would never blame a lack of success on someone else or circumstance or sacrifice. I would blame it on my failure to evolve and adapt to circumstance or the consequences of the choices I made because they needed to be made (would not call this a sacrifice, would call it being part of a family, but, whatever.)

I have three kids, part of being a family is not framing your decisions as though you might be single...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh yeah. In my career it was you chase either seniority or promotions. Each promotion meant going back to the bottom in seniority. 

Shifts and days off went based on seniority. Days and graveyard were high seniority, evenings low. I worked graveyard, and was home every morning before school, after school, and in the evenings. Never tried for promotions as it would have upset the schedule.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

HNU, now that I'm divorced from my ex I can once again view it as you do. But when you're with an incompatible partner who is in unable to respect the choices you make together and who cannot stick to any plan and builds resentment against you for trying to accomplish a shared goal which is no longer shared because they changed their mind without consulting with you, it's a very different situation.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If a man has only had Blue collar jobs, would this still be considered a career ? I don't know.. He took some college for computer programming.. but it never got him a job any better than where he was...

Here is my take on this.. Our sacrifices are a little different.. we set out in marriage with certain dreams.. we never cared to climb any success ladders , to achieve 6 figures.. all we prayed for, worked for.. was for Us to be able to support our growing family.. to pay all our bills, take a few vacations a year...and live in the country...we both HATE DEBT.. we both wanted children.. we both felt it best , if we could swing it.. for me to stay home with the children ...(I wouldn't have made much after paying baby sitters anyway)... and we cared about our Time together ..more than having newer cars, designer clothes, things like that...

For a time we juggled me working almost as much as him when we had our 1st son... it seemed all we did was WORK WORK WORK... then when we were home, we were working on our house.. as we hoped to sell it & find something "more country"...

It all served it's purpose.. 2 yrs later.. we were able to put down a whopping down payment on a house we always wanted. 

We both have an attitude of "Family comes first" ..with this is *our happiness*...or what is the purpose of it all ?? 2 yrs after we got our house...he landed that better job...a well paid blue collar job, regular cost of living raises, nice benefit package.. I was able to ease up on my working..and more babies arrived...we were living our dreams.. 

I've always looked upon *his JOB* ..whatever it was...that it UPHOLDS US ALL.... In my world.. life revolved around HIS WORKING.....this is not to be taken lightly.. it's paramount. 

My husband is the type of man who is never late, has only called off work maybe 3 times in 20 yrs.. even when we had our babies, I didn't want him to take off work.. he'd leave for a few hours...just to see the birth , hold the new bundle...then back to work..

If anything our sacrifices were more related to choosing to live a frugal lifestyle so we had more time together as a family.. Before we got our house paid off.. he'd take EVERY over time he could get.. once we were debt free.. he took his name off that list.. he's put it back on -with 2nd son going off to college though.. 

We are the type of people -not all that crazy about "change".. we'd be happy/ content if we never move again (no plans of it) and he stays at this job till retirement.. Though we know Life sometimes throws unexpected curve balls...

Yrs ago.. he brought this saying home to me.. funny, it was posted on the urinal wall... I felt this spoke it all.. to what's really important in life...


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting that SA.


----------

